# rod holders for miss mai



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

These rod holder's were modified for member miss mai. The holders were all plastic, I replaced them with custom made polished rod holders. Pictures will show progression to finished product.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Pictures


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Pictures


----------

